# Canada PR



## abhi2111 (Mar 22, 2018)

What is the salary we can expect for a 4year sales experience in India after getting a Ca ada PR


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

This question is, quite frankly, ridiculous.

First, Canada is the second largest country in the world so salaries vary widely from one region to the next, as well as within each region. 

Second, each company sets its own salaries. Since there are thousands upon thousand of companies in Canada it is impossible to answer your question. 

Third, salaries are also based on an individual's education, skills, and experience. 

Fourth, and perhaps most importantly, your experience in India will be meaningless in Canada. Nobody here will care about your sales experience in India since things are very different here in Canada.


----------



## abhi2111 (Mar 22, 2018)

What do you mean it's a ridiculous question. I have experience in B2B sales primarily working the US and Canada clients. Is my work exp still considered useless and nobody cares.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

abhi2111 said:


> What do you mean it's a ridiculous question. I have experience in B2B sales primarily working the US and Canada clients. Is my work exp still considered useless and nobody cares.


Very likely, yes... in Canada, your past experiences in India could be considered useless and nobody cares.

I have _*12 years of experience*_ as a pharmacy technician in Canada and the Caribbean but because my Canadian training isn't up to the training standards of the UK, I am unable to find work as a pharmacy technician anywhere in the UK without first having to upgrade my training.

This is in spite of the fact that a good portion of my work experience was as a lead technician in a major teaching hospital and that my experience in the Caribbean was at a hospital that was operated under British guidelines (i.e. I wasn't just counting tablets at the back of a shop, I was working in an active role in a busy hospital, entering orders, checking items for accuracy/completeness before they went up to the ward, making IV medicines etc etc).


----------



## abhi2111 (Mar 22, 2018)

So finding a job will be tough initially?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhi2111 said:


> What do you mean it's a ridiculous question. I have experience in B2B sales primarily working the US and Canada clients. Is my work exp still considered useless and nobody cares.


Are you working for an Indian company? If so, then yes it is useless and nobody will care.


----------



## abhi2111 (Mar 22, 2018)

Are there any jobs for SAP SD consultants after getting a PR


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhi2111 said:


> Are there any jobs for SAP SD consultants after getting a PR



Again, this question is ridiculous. Do you want us to inform you about the job market in every single region of the country or something? How about you do some research yourself?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

abhi2111 said:


> Are there any jobs for SAP SD consultants after getting a PR


SD consultants are in good demand in the GTA area. If you have 10 plus years of SAP experience in RAR, SD, ABAP you can easily command 110K CAD or more. All the best. 

Sales could be relatively a challenge, but Technology certainly not.


----------

